# [OT] Bestes Python/Java/PHP/C/Perl/Ruby etc. Buch

## bröggle

Hi, 

ich habe mal wieder eine etwas von Gentoo/Linux gelöste Frage:

Welche Bücher für die einzelnen Sprachen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Welches sind die besten?

Ich kann bereits sehr gut PHP und ein wenig Java.

-->Die bücher müssen nicht unbedingt bei Adam und Eva anfangen (vielleicht eher bei alice und bob  :Wink:  aber halt auch nicht die einfachen sachen komplett verschweigen.

Zur Erklärung wie ichs meine:

Ich weiß wofür eine forschleife da ist -> ich brauche v.a. zu Kontrollstrukturen nicht 10000 Erläuterungen, aber dennoch ist z.B ein mini beispiel für die Syntax davon nicht schlecht.

ICh suche sozusagen ein Umsteiger Buch.

Eigentlich wollte ich mit python weiter machen, aber wenn ihr mir andere Empfehlungen geben könnt wärs auch cool.

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.

^-^

p.s.: e-books bzw ein amazonlink oder eine Preisangabe wäre auch nicht schlecht.

----------

## Teetante

Moin,

wenn Du Python lernen möchtest (eine tolle Sprache), dann kann ich Dir "Dive Into Python" empfehlen. Das gesamte Buch kannst Du online lesen unter www.diveintopython.org.

Python ist sehr stark objektorientiert und leicht zu lernen. Trotzdem ist die Sprache sehr mächtig, mit wenig Code kann man schon grossartige Ergebnisse erziehlen.

Und Python kommt "with batteries included"  :Wink: 

EDIT. Ach ja hab vergessen zu erwähnen, daß "Dive Into Python" unter der "GNU Free Documentation Licence" steht (also dem Äquivalent zur GPL), das Buch zu kaufen auf Papier lohnt sich aber trotzdem (ich finde man kann so deutlich besser damit arbeiten). Es kostet so in etwa 35 Euro http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/1590593561/qid%3D1107369166/302-8887645-6308068

----------

## Gekko

Programmieren mit Perl, 2. Auflage

wobei - ich bin Perl Fan...

und ausserdem ein Fan vom Verlag Oreilly...

D.h. das ist meine rein subjektive Meinung  :Laughing: 

Ich würd Dir empfehlen in einen Fachbuchladen wo man bissl rumschmökern kann (ohne vom Verkäufer angestänkert zu werden) und Dir selbst ein Bild machen.

----------

## m.b.j.

Hi, welches Buch kann man sich als "Ruby-lernen-wollender" zu gemüte führen? 

Bei den Vorkenntnissen siehts fast genauso aus wie bei bröggle.

Es darf auch ruhig Englisch sein.

----------

## Gekko

http://www.rubycentral.com/book/

----------

## bll0

Wenn du bisserl Java vertiefen willst, gibt es zwei nette Online-Buecher. Sie sind nicht ausgereift, vor allem wenn du Threading vertiefen willst oder GUI - Programmierung mit Swing, aber ein anstaendiges GUI - Programm bekommst du damit schon hin. Und hier sind sie:

Javabuch

Java ist auch eine Insel

Fuer C kann ich bloss Pronix empfehlen.

Viel Spass,

Chrrr

----------

## Gekko

Hier finden sich allgemeine Links zu Online Tuts, usw.

http://www.freeprogrammingresources.com/

http://www.coderlinks.de/

----------

## Kev111

Hallo,

also ich hätte auch vor mir demnächst Python zur Gemüte zu führen und suche ebenfalls ein gutes Buch dazu.

Ich habe recht gute Vorkenntnisse in PHP und kann etwas c++. Mit OOP kenne ich mich sogut, wie garnicht aus, würde es aber gerne in diesem Zug lernen. Allerdings benötige ich zwingender Maßen ein deutsches Buch. Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand ein paar Empfehlungen geben könnte.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

meine meinung: du kannst c++ aber keine OOP? dh: du kannst c oder?  :Smile: 

     lern nicht python, sondern lern C++.

Wenn du mal C++ sehr gut kannst, dann kannst du von C++ leichter auf eine andere Programmiersprache (zB Java) wechseln. Umgekehrt ist das aber nur schwerer möglich...

hth,

ciao

----------

## Kev111

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> meine meinung: du kannst c++ aber keine OOP? dh: du kannst c oder? 
> 
>      lern nicht python, sondern lern C++.
> ...

 

In dem c++, dass ich habe, hab ich die OOP nicht so recht verstanden, das ergebnis war, dass ich in einem php4 typischen style geproggt habe  :Wink: 

Du meinst richtig c++ zu lernen wäre einfacher als python?

Der Grund, warum ich gerne python lernen wollte, ist das viele der Linux-Projekten, deren code mich interessieren würden, in python geschrieben sind.

Das C++ Buch(naja), was ich habe ist übrigens ein MS Press "Visual c++ 6.0" von Chuck Sphar auf deutsch, somit also kein reines c++ Buch, sondern auf den MS compiler bezogen.

Was ich mir auch noch überlegt habe, ist die OOP mittels einem PHP5 Buch, welches speziell die OO Programierung im Fordergrund hat, zu erlernen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> Du meinst richtig c++ zu lernen wäre einfacher als python?

 

einfacher: ziemlich sicher nicht

 ABER: besser! (effizienter, zukunftsträchtiger, usw)

 *Quote:*   

> Der Grund, warum ich gerne python lernen wollte, ist das viele der Linux-Projekten, deren code mich interessieren würden, in python geschrieben sind.

 

du meinst portage zB oder?

also meine meinung kennst du ja. aber es sind sicher genausoviele (eher viel mehr sogar IMHO) linux projekte in c/c++ (vor allem c) geschrieben... (aber ich glaube mit mehr/weniger kann man schlecht vergleichen..)

 *Quote:*   

> Was ich mir auch noch überlegt habe, ist die OOP mittels einem PHP5 Buch, welches speziell die OO Programierung im Fordergrund hat, zu erlernen.

 

oh gott nein  :Smile: 

lern c/c++.

 da hast du mehr oder weniger alles in einem

c++ ist sicherlich nicht leicht zu lernen. aber es bringt dir viel mehr!

 generisches/OOP/effizientes programmieren etc hast du voll dabei

MOTTO: Thinking in C++

----------

## Kev111

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Kev111 wrote:*   Der Grund, warum ich gerne python lernen wollte, ist das viele der Linux-Projekten, deren code mich interessieren würden, in python geschrieben sind. 
> 
> du meinst portage zB oder?
> 
> 

 

Es ist sicherlich auch interesant, zu schauen, wie Portage funktioniert. Mein Haupt-Augenmerk liegt dabei aber bei Freevo (eine Home-Theatre oberfläche), die komplett in Python geschrieben ist.

Hast du denn eine deutsche, gut zu verstehende, C++ Buchempfehlung für mich? Ich lese auch gerne Online/am PC.

Wie weit unterscheidet sich eigentlich Java von c++? Denn dies muss, gezwungener Maßen, ab nächstem Jahr lernen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> Es ist sicherlich auch interesant, zu schauen, wie Portage funktioniert. Mein Haupt-Augenmerk liegt dabei aber bei Freevo (eine Home-Theatre oberfläche), die komplett in Python geschrieben ist.

 

ja dann, stürz dich auf freevo  :Smile: 

aber portage würd ich persönlich nicht wirklich empfehlen...

mach das, was dir spaß macht - dann lernt man am besten

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du denn eine deutsche, gut zu verstehende, C++ Buchempfehlung für mich? Ich lese auch gerne Online/am PC.

 

eine englische is im vorigen post von mir.

 >> sonst: bitte google. ich hab "Die C++ Programmiersprache" von Bjarne Strostrup oder wie der heißt  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wie weit unterscheidet sich eigentlich Java von c++? Denn dies muss, gezwungener Maßen, ab nächstem Jahr lernen.

 

wenn du C++ kannst, tust du dir in java leicht -> umgekehrt nicht.

es gibt natürlich ähnlichkeiten und auch krasse unterschiede. so, als ob man äpfel und birnen vergleicht. beide sind obst. haben eine "runde" oberfläche usw...

hth,

ciao

----------

## Kev111

ok, danke.

Kennt jemand zufällig dieses Buch hier? http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/buecher/titel/gp/titelID-418

Es ist von dem Autor, der das Buch schrieb, mit dem ich PHP elernt habe.

----------

## bröggle

naja ich mag diese galileocomputing bücher nicht so sehr...

Der Vor-/ Nachteil (je nach Blickwinkel) von Python gegenüber c++/c sind wohl die Zeiger... und das macht python wohl leichter. (denke ich ich kann beides nicht  :Wink:  Wenn du reines OOP haben wilslt dann lerne Smalltalk oder Java, denn bei diesen beiden kannst du nur relativ schwer in den linearen Zweig zurück fallen (ok alles in die Main zu packen geht ja immer)

gutes C++ Buch ist meiner Meinung nach das Go TO C++Programming von  .... von Addison&Wesley bzw davor vielleicht noch das Go To C von Guido Krüger von Addison&Wesley (der hat auch das Handbuch der Javaprogrammierung gemacht javabuch.de ,das fand ich nicht schlecht v.a als Referenz, aber ein wenig plan muss man leider schon haben...)

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> Der Vor-/ Nachteil (je nach Blickwinkel) von Python gegenüber c++/c sind wohl die Zeiger... und das macht python wohl leichter. 

 

sind zeiger ein nachteil?

ich finde, dass man sich mal vor augen halten sollte (bei java, python, php etc), dass man immer von einem interpreter/virtual machine abhängig ist. dh: der user muss diese sachen installiert haben.

und das is mir gerade bei java schon ein dorn im auge.

 wenn man c++ mit qt programmiert ist das ja eh schon nahezu so simpel, wie mit java  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## bröggle

zum erlernen denke ich schon... denn in python kann man afaik nicht einfach in einen nicht existierenden Speicherbereich schreiben etc.

Aber Zeiger sind natürlich relativ perfomant... und vielseitig..

deshalb habe ich ja auch Vor/Nachteil gesagt  :Wink: 

----------

## ro

also wenn du nicht gerade GUI-programme vorhast zu programmieren empfehle ich java. java ist einfach geil: total einfach, sicher, super schnell, gute api-doc, umfangreiche möglichkeiten sind einfach zu programmieren (java servlets, java auf mobiltelefonen, java-prozessoren für embedded devices etc.)

----------

## Kev111

OK, also ich hab mir jetzt die 67 Seitige "Leseprobe" von dem oben gelinkten Python-Buch durchgelesen.

Ich habe mich aber nun dazu entschlossen c++ "richtig" zu erlernen (OOP). 

Bücher/Webseiten/...empfehlungen (deutsch) sind weiter sehr willkommen.

----------

## zervus

Ich kann noch http://techbooksforfree.com/ empfehlen, habe da schon einige Perlen entdeckt, zu C/C++ gibt es dort auch jede Menge. Ist alles in Englisch, aber dazu würde ich sowieso raten, da ich mit ins Deutsche übersetzten Programmierbüchern schon einige böse Überraschungen erlebt habe.

----------

